# Well my puppy was born today!!



## rnelson5 (Mar 23, 2015)

Now I just have to pick which pup. She had 9. 5 yellow and 4 blacks. I am hoping for a black male but will have to get over there after a month and play with them to see what pup I want. I can't wait to start the training process (for me and the pup).


----------



## maconbacon (Mar 23, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Blindside (Mar 23, 2015)

Black


----------



## krazybronco2 (Mar 23, 2015)

don't worry bud and can't wait to meet the little joker and see the pup grow in to a duck retrieving machine and maybe run a couple of tests.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 23, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> don't worry bud and can't wait to meet the little joker and see the pup grow in to a duck retrieving machine and maybe run a couple of tests.



I know it will be a long road but I am ready to start!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I know it will be a long road but I am ready to start!!



You gona name him after me?Killer


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 24, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> You gona name him after me?Killer



If I was going to name him after you his name would be merganser.....


----------



## krazybronco2 (Mar 24, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If I was going to name him after you his name would be merganser.....



haha his registered name could be "i dont pick up killers mergansers" and call name could be "Hoodie"


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If I was going to name him after you his name would be merganser.....



Haten on the mergs


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 24, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If I was going to name him after you his name would be merganser.....




  hey I thought this was a G rated forum.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm not trying to start trouble but Yellow dogs are the best........... Just saying.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 24, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> I'm not trying to start trouble but Yellow dogs are the best........... Just saying.



Love the sign!!


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 24, 2015)

Man my wife was MAD! She works really hard on cakes and it was pushed all the way back on the counter. She said she walked in and Oolie was hopping up and down with both front paws on the counter taking a bite on every hop.

You could put a cake on the floor next to her food bowl and she wouldn't go near it to save her life now though....


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 24, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Man my wife was MAD! She works really hard on cakes and it was pushed all the way back on the counter. She said she walked in and Oolie was hopping up and down with both front paws on the counter taking a bite on every hop.



 Check your pms


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 24, 2015)

get the chocolate one!


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey bubba congrats! Where'd you wind up going to get your puppy?


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 25, 2015)

New Boat, New dog...  You fixin to break serious aint you?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> New Boat, New dog...  You fixin to break serious aint you?



What do you mean "fixing to break"?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe through a friend. AKC registered dad and mom and the stud I have hunted over in the past.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 25, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> What do you mean "fixing to break"?



Get serious.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Get serious.



Ha. I have been serious and have wanted a dog for many years but wanted to wait until I had enough room for one to run. Now I live on a little land with a bunch more surrounding me. I know that is not a requirement to have a dog but it was for me. I also have more time now that we are settled in to spend with the dog which is a big deal to me. But ya when every one else is turkey hunting and fishing and you are buying duck boats, retrievers, and steel shot, you got it bad.........


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Correction there are 10 pups. 6 yellow and 4 blacks!


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 26, 2015)

Really--- If I were you I'd get the SMALLEST and HAIREST one, you know, like the one ole Preacher has!!!!!


----------



## maconbacon (Mar 26, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> Really--- If I were you I'd get the SMALLEST and HAIREST one, you know, like the one ole Preacher has!!!!!




I think Preacher is on to something here... Not that I'm biased or anything (ha!)


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 26, 2015)

If the dog is going to be an in the cab truck dog like the wonder dog is I would consider what color clothes your wife wears............. My wife wears a lot of black with yellow dog hair on it. She wishes I had a black dog. The fleece jacket I'm wearing in my avatar has a nice coating of yellow hair but I don't care its only worn in the boat.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 26, 2015)

Get a dip net. You don't have to feed them, they don't bite and they don't get sick.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 26, 2015)

They don't call him "KILLER" for nothing!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well the pups are coming along. I have to pick which one I want soon!!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 13, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Well the pups are coming along. I have to pick which one I want soon!!!



a black one!


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 13, 2015)

Quick Nelson, the little one is on the right and has a white chest I believe his or her hair is really gonna be CURLY


----------



## dom (Apr 15, 2015)

def a black one. that white hair is going to show up on everythign and i'm betting this dog is going to be allowed inside...


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ya dom the dog will be allowed inside. This will be my child for now. Haha. I am going to get wich ever one seems to have the best natural drive. Female, male, black, or yella


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 15, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya dom the dog will be allowed inside. This will be my child for now. Haha. I am going to get wich ever one seems to have the best natural drive. Female, male, black, or yella



Thats the best way to pick one in my opinion. My advice would be to leave the wife home and make the pick on your own. I'm not trying to say she would be a bad influence but she might jade your decision one way or the other to the cutest puppy and maybe not the one you really would have picked. At least thats what would happen if my wife was there helping me pick. 

Then again my wife has never even been aware that I was getting a dog until I walked in the door with it ……. but I'm going on 27years being married to the same wife so I must not be too bad.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 15, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Thats the best way to pick one in my opinion. My advice would be to leave the wife home and make the pick on your own. I'm not trying to say she would be a bad influence but she might jade your decision one way or the other to the cutest puppy and maybe not the one you really would have picked. At least thats what would happen if my wife was there helping me pick.
> 
> Then again my wife has never even been aware that I was getting a dog until I walked in the door with it ……. but I'm going on 27years being married to the same wife so I must not be too bad.


She went and saw them with me a week or so ago. The owner has been watching them and has a couple in mind. I am going to go pick one when it is time and just show up at home with it.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Apr 21, 2015)

im partial to yellow my self but i like em a darker shade than most people do.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am going now to pick one one out. They still have a couple more weeks with momma but I will post up the chosen one.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 22, 2015)

Why pick now if they still have a couple weeks there? They will change a good bit in the next 2 weeks. For that matter why pick at all. If you trust the breeder (which you should if you're buying a pup from him), tell him what you want and let him pick. He knows them way better than you will in a couple short visits. 
The wildest one with the most drive may be tired the time you are there and just be sleeping the whole time.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Why pick now if they still have a couple weeks there? They will change a good bit in the next 2 weeks. For that matter why pick at all. If you trust the breeder (which you should if you're buying a pup from him), tell him what you want and let him pick. He knows them way better than you will in a couple short visits.
> The wildest one with the most drive may be tired the time you are there and just be sleeping the whole time.



Because he needed to start putting faces with dogs. He told me the top 3 in his mind but only after I had a couple in mind. The one I was most fond of was in his top three. I wanted the breeders input but at the end of the day wanted to pick the dog myself.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 23, 2015)

Yellow Dogs are the best. I've said it before and I just said it again................. 

Good Lord man pick a pup already so we can start giving you all kinds of advice besides which one to pick. I'll keep it for you when you go on vacation.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here he is Gary. I picked him out the other night but forgot to post a pic.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 23, 2015)

Poor little dog. Nice looking puppy


----------



## bassculler (Apr 23, 2015)

good looking pup!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 23, 2015)

bassculler said:


> good looking pup!



Thanks man and nice talking to you the other day.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 23, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Poor little dog. Nice looking puppy



This little dog will be taken care of better than some children I assure you!


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Nelson, you done painted his toe-nails white???? Hey Killer I hope he don't end up being a "GIRLEY" dog


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 23, 2015)

congrats on the new member to your family! A lot of memories to be made! Take a lot of pics while he's a pup. they grow up fast, and when your mad he ate something valuable, look at the pictures and you wont wanna woop him as bad!


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 24, 2015)

Congrats thats a great looking Yellow Dog!! What are you going to name him?

Now the fun begins!!

1st piece of advice: Start him off early being around the vacuum cleaner so you can vacuum him when he gets older. 
I'm not kidding..............


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 24, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Congrats thats a great looking Yellow Dog!! What are you going to name him?
> 
> Now the fun begins!!
> 
> ...


this^^ they can be a hand full when they think that big loud thing is out to get them!


----------



## mattuga (Apr 24, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Congrats thats a great looking Yellow Dog!! What are you going to name him?
> 
> Now the fun begins!!
> 
> ...



^^^Yup.  My dog isn't scared of anything, loud noises don't bother her one bit...except a vacuum.  

Congrats on the dog, good luck.  I'm curious what have you chosen to use for the training guidance?  I have learned a lot from some online videos lately, hoping for a pup next year.  I just read Gun Dog when training my dog 8 years ago, worked fine but certainly other resources to pull from.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 24, 2015)

nice looking pup .... Congrats !!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 24, 2015)

I dont have any carpet......... All hardwood floors... I guess when we build a house in a few years I can't put any carpet in it...


As far as a name I can't make up my mind. The wife likes "river" and "tex" but idk.....


Right now I am watching a Hillman video for training a retriever puppy.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 27, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I dont have any carpet......... All hardwood floors... I guess when we build a house in a few years I can't put any carpet in it...
> 
> 
> As far as a name I can't make up my mind. The wife likes "river" and "tex" but idk.....
> ...



Carpet sucks so much Belle is blowing her coat and i can vaccum 2 times in a row and have the house not smelling like a dog and 2 days later clumps of hair everywhere next house will be tile and hardwood.

and keep watching the hillman video the background music sucks but just watch what he is doing and how he keeps the pup balanced with OB and retrieving


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 27, 2015)

My neighbor has a yellow named Tex. Tex seems to find his way to my house when he escapes..... I think he's sweet on the Wonder Dog. If I ever have another male dog he's going to be Doc or Hoss.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 27, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> Carpet sucks so much Belle is blowing her coat and i can vaccum 2 times in a row and have the house not smelling like a dog and 2 days later clumps of hair everywhere next house will be tile and hardwood.
> 
> and keep watching the hillman video the background music sucks but just watch what he is doing and how he keeps the pup balanced with OB and retrieving



Keep them crazy about retrieving but balance it with obedience.


----------



## waistdeep (May 1, 2015)

Hey Nelson,your going to find you'll never want to hunt without your dog, you'll also find your best duck hunting friend, they make great dove dogs-[ how I train mine start with doves ] it will never be the same!!! good luck ......waistdeep.


----------

